

Ask HN: Can you debunk this? Possible evidence of voter fraud.  - jmonegro
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/qb9ea/reddit_can_you_debunk_this_some_people_with/

======
jgrahamc
Votes aren't random. People vote for people they choose and voting in
different precincts will have different patterns. The underlying problem here
is that the person doing the analysis is assuming that votes are random and
trying to fit the data.

------
freshhawk
Done fairly well in the comments of the post:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/qb9ea/reddit_can_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/qb9ea/reddit_can_you_debunk_this_some_people_with/c3w8rta)

